# Thyroid!



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 22, 2008)

So, I just got a call from my Doc's office. When I was in her office being seen for the whiplash I had doh I asked if she'd like to set me up to get some blood drawn, since it had been a while since we did that, and I had insurance now. She asked me if I was fasting, and I said yes, and she did some bloodwork.

Doctors have been testing me for thyroid problems all my fat little life, but this is the first test that was ever performed while I was fasting. 

Well, no blood sugar issues (which is good), only slightly elevated cholesterol (not bad), but WHAM - suddenly I have thyroid issues! I can't help wondering if maybe I have had them all my life but never known, since I was never tested while fasting.

She said my T3 levels were "low", and the rest of my levels were elevated. I was half asleep when she called, so I didn't think to ask for more specifics than that, but I'm doing a little online research right now to see what I can figure out. She's called in medication for me to my local pharmacy.

I'm actually excited about this diagnosis. Even with successful CPAP treatment, I've been tired for a very, very long time, and this gives me hope that maybe it's not something I'll have to live with the rest of my life.

Can anyone else shed some insight on what low T3 levels and elevated others could mean?

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm glad you got tested, BBMe. Not knowing what you were tested for, I can only guess that the elevated levels were for TSH, which is short for thyroid stimulating hormone. It's part of the thyroid panel but it doesn't come from the thyroid; it's excreted by the pituitary gland and is the hormone responsible for telling the thyroid to "get busy and make more hormone, buddy!" So if it sense your blood levels of free thyroid hormone are too low, it increases. And it will continue to increase until either your thyroid responds or you get on hormone replacement. 

I'll use me as an example. My TSH was over 30 after removing my thyroid. See, the pituitary gland doesn't know that I no longer have a thyroid so it just keeps pumping out more TSH in a desperate effort to get my thyroid levels to increase. Even though I don't have a thyroid gland anymore, we check those levels because it's a really good way to know if my body is getting what it needs from my Synthroid. My TSH has gone down some, but it's still too high. The normal range is, I believe, 2.5 to 5 (mine was 8 at last count) and they didn't used to treat people who were under 5; however, I'm hearing more and more of them treating symptomatic people whose levels are still technically "within range", something I'm glad about. Lab ranges are funny things; they often vary from lab to lab and only reflect optimal for the average ambulatory person. They don't really reflect differences in people; that's where medical judgment comes in, where they look at your other hormone levels (being hypothyroid can throw off ALL of your hormones), symptomatology, age, gender, etc.

Again, really glad you're being looked at more closely. When you do take thyroid hormone, just be sure that you take it on an empty stomach with lots of water. It helps with absorption.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 22, 2008)

I was SO hoping you'd chime in, Vickie! Thank you for the educated voice of experience.  

I know it's weird to be excited over a diagnosis I'll be dealing with for the rest of my life - but I really am. I've had these symptoms for a long time, and the thought of getting rid of some or all of them just makes me realllly happy.

I want to get a copy of my lab results to look at, just because I always like to 100% know what's going on with my body and the treatments I'm given. I'm a "throw myself in and learn about it" kind of person, so I hope my doc is ready for that. lol. 

That's a great tip about taking it on an empty stomach - I'll make sure I do that. Thank you so much!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, glad I could help.  And having answers -- even if they're not the funnest answers on the planet -- is a good thing. Being hypothyroid will make you tired, possibly gain weight, and can affect your menstrual cycles, too. I'm sure you've googled "hypothyroidism" but just on the off chance you haven't, you might want to. 

So when are you going to be seen so that you can start the ball rolling on supplementation?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh - well - she didn't say anything about seeing me. She's just calling in meds to my pharmacy, and she's going to check my levels again in three months. Is that not how it's usually done?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 22, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh - well - she didn't say anything about seeing me. She's just calling in meds to my pharmacy, and she's going to check my levels again in three months. Is that not how it's usually done?



It can be done that way; it doesn't necessarily need an office visit. My endo likes to see me, to do a full exam and talk about other symptoms, but that's just her and, frankly, I'm a pretty complicated girl.  

*fingers crossed that this makes a huge difference for you*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 22, 2008)

Awww, thanks Vickie.  Yeah, I'm tempted to just go see an endocrinologist. With my insurance, I don't need a referral, I can just go. It's funny - in a PCOS thread, I was JUST asking if I should see an endocrinologist. LOL. Seems like maybe I should for sure now! I think what I'll do is just wait and ask my doc about it when I see her next (can't be any more than 3 months). I'll get a copy of my lab work from her then, and ask her what she thinks of me seeing an endo. That way it's not "behind her back," and I don't step on any toes.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 22, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Awww, thanks Vickie.  Yeah, I'm tempted to just go see an endocrinologist. With my insurance, I don't need a referral, I can just go. It's funny - in a PCOS thread, I was JUST asking if I should see an endocrinologist. LOL. Seems like maybe I should for sure now! I think what I'll do is just wait and ask my doc about it when I see her next (can't be any more than 3 months). I'll get a copy of my lab work from her then, and ask her what she thinks of me seeing an endo. That way it's not "behind her back," and I don't step on any toes.



I don't know anyone who wishes they hadn't seen an endocrinologist. Usually people wish they'd seen one months -- if not years -- sooner. If you think you may have PCOS, then you definitely should see one, since diagnosing and treating PCOS is usually way beyond what the average family practice doc feels comfortable in handling. It'll be interesting to see which of your symptoms improve with just thyroid hormone. I'm hoping that you'll get lots of relief but if you don't, then looking into PCOS is a good option.

I hope you'll keep us posted! I want to hear how you're doing, and remember it can take some weeks before you notice a difference. So don't be discouraged if you don't feel better immediately.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, the only reason I thought I might have PCOS was the irregular periods, and from what I read hypothyroidism can cause that. It will be interesting to see if this treatment fixes that.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 22, 2008)

Just got my meds. It's Synthroid (well, the generic for it, anyway). It says on the bottle to take in the morning - does that really matter?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 22, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Just got my meds. It's Synthroid (well, the generic for it, anyway). It says on the bottle to take in the morning - does that really matter?



Well, usually your stomach is most empty in the morning so that's the best time for most people. I keep a glass of water at the side of my bed so first thing in the morning, before even getting out of bed, I pop it in my mouth. Then, by the time I get around to eating breakfast it's had time to be well absorbed.

But YMMV.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 22, 2008)

Okay, that makes sense, thanks, Vickie.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 22, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, that makes sense, thanks, Vickie.



You're welcome, and thanks for this thread. It reminded me to get off my backside and call my endo to get the paperwork I need to get my thyroid labs drawn. I kept "forgetting" to call until they closed for the day but today I was a very good girl and will get my labs drawn this week. I must confess, I'm just getting a little bit tired of all the pokes (practically monthly). But mine is just a stubborn case. My total thyroidectomy, coupled with my malabsorption issues, coupled with my crazy work schedule have meant that it's taken me eight months to even get close to where my thyroid levels should be. No wonder I feel like warmed up shit most of the time.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 22, 2008)

Awww, I'm sorry you're still feeling bad, Vick.  An underactive thyroid is no fun - I can't imagine how ZERO thyroid feels, you poor thing. I'm glad I could be a reminder for you - you've been so helpful to me so many times, I'm glad I at least could help you a little.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey Ginny - I have had thyroid problems and meds for about 14 years now. I would like to emphasize that it is actually quite important to take your meds every morning with a decent amount of water, hopefully at least one hour before meal time. 

I also keep water and my pills by my bed so that I can take them the first waking up that I do. I am a slow riser, so it is usually an hour before I actually get up anyway.

Keep in mind that it will take a few weeks for the meds to actually start regulating your thyroid. Also, please read the literature that comes with the pills. For example, you should NOT take antacids within four hours of the meds or their effectiveness can be reduced. Also, the level you are taking needs to be monitored and may need to be increased. They usually start off at a low dose and increase it if necessary. Also, there are four main pills that are prescribed, synthroid, the generic synthroid, levoxyl and the generic levoxydrine (this is what I take for $4. at Walmart). I had side effects with synthroid, but none with the other.

I think that in a few weeks you will notice a change in how weary you are. And if they eventually increase it, that will help even more, if needed.

And you are right, this is a life long need of medication until you are ever told that you don't need it (which is highly doubtful). This is one of the easiest fixes, but needs diligence in taking the meds faithfully every morning and getting the bloodwork whenever necessary.

I am glad that you finally have a "not so hard" problem from the doctor. I am sending you lots of wishes for new energy.


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 25, 2008)

I just saw an endocrinologist yesterday to get my thyroid under control. I've been hypo (that I know of) for about 10 years already, and I'm only 25. Its important to get on top of it once you know about it, because a sluggish thyroid can do a lot more harm than simply making it hard to lose weight and making you tired. Your system can literally start to shut down...your adrenals have to work extra hard, your pituitary gland, your pancreas, everything. Since hormones are essentially what rule our body, they aren't anything you want to mess with. I'm not sure if I can post links here, but I strongly reccomend you visit the "Stop the Thyroid Madness" website. The title is a bit extreme, but the information is really useful, and will explain why Synthroid and other T-4 only medications don't always work for everyone. It brings up a lot of other interesting issues too you should really read up on before visiting an endo, so you know what to expect. Not all endos really even understand the thyroid...even my doctor, who lectures and has written book after book on the damn thing, still needed to be informed about a few things. Like in my case, I suspect my adrenals might be fatigued, so I've got to take it really easy on the thyroid medication so I don't go hyper-thyroid (even more so than I think I already am) and get myself REALLY sick. Theres a lot about being hypo that you should know, a lot more than I ever knew. When I was first diagnosed with being hypo, I just took the pills because I was sleepy...they helped, but at 16 years old, I felt like an old lady on medication so I stopped. When I was diagnosed again at 21, I just wanted to lose weight...and when I didn't, I stopped taking my pills. I wish I knew then what I know now...really research this and figure out what your preferred 'course of action' is and find a doctor who will work with you towards that. I just joined a really helpful, almost overwhelmingly knowledgeable message board all about thyroid issues, and its really fantastic. If you want the link, let me know, I'd be happy to PM it to you. I'm also optimistic about this diagnosis because if I get it in order it could really turn a large part of my life around...problems I've had my entire life that I'm just barely realizing are thyroid-related that I may be able to heal...it would be fantastic.


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 25, 2008)

Also, as far as I know, you don't need to be fasting for thyroid issues to show. Your elevated cholesterol is quite possibly related to your thyroid as well. Your PCOS could also just be thyroid issues, and might resolve itself with adjustments to your thyroid hormones.


I really think that if your t3 levels are low, you should really consider taking a drug that contains t3 as well as t4...becuase if you just take t4, you'll be even lower on your t3, which can cause a lot of issues. Look up some info about Armour thyroid and related medications and see what you think. A lot of doctors are grossly uneducated or misinformed about natural thyroid, but its a fantastic product and has really turned a lot of women's lives around.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info, Knicky. You actually CAN post the link here, and it'd be great if you'd do that so that others can benefit, also.  The only time you can't post links here is if it's to a fat-hating site.

I'm going to do some reading up this weekend - now I have somewhere to start. Thanks.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 25, 2008)

My thyroid problem was diagnosed about 16 years ago. My gyno was doing a breast exam, and she started at my neck and went down with her hands. She made this face and put her hand back up on my neck. Low and behold I had a golf ball shaped lump in my neck that wasn't really obvious until I tilted my head back. She referred me to regular doctor. She examined me and referred me to my surgeon to get it removed and tested. I went to the surgeon and he drew fluid out of it. It was this nasty reddish/chocolate color. They tested it. Turns out it was just a fluid filled cyst in my thyroid. They call it "Hashimoto's theory". I can never remember if I am a hypo or hyper thyroid person. I was put on Synthroid as well, and had no problems. They surgeon referred me to an endocrinologist who drained the cyst about a half dozen more times and then gradually it shrank and disappeared once I got on the meds. I went back annually, they took blood and renewed my prescription. No big deal. My dosage didn't change for about 14 years. About 5 years ago my endocrinologist packed up and moved south, so I just see my regular doc for 6 mo blood work and exams. My dosage changed two years ago. I went from 75 mcg to 50 mcg. I was surprised. Generally though, I had no other symptoms and have had no problems since the diagnosis and starting the meds. I have since switched to the generic Levothyroxin and no problems there either.

Good luck Ginny, though I think you'll be fine. Thyroid problems are quite common. 80% of women have a thyroid issue.


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 26, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> My thyroid problem was diagnosed about 16 years ago. My gyno was doing a breast exam, and she started at my neck and went down with her hands. She made this face and put her hand back up on my neck. Low and behold I had a golf ball shaped lump in my neck that wasn't really obvious until I tilted my head back. She referred me to regular doctor. She examined me and referred me to my surgeon to get it removed and tested. I went to the surgeon and he drew fluid out of it. It was this nasty reddish/chocolate color. They tested it. Turns out it was just a fluid filled cyst in my thyroid. They call it "Hashimoto's theory". I can never remember if I am a hypo or hyper thyroid person. I was put on Synthroid as well, and had no problems. They surgeon referred me to an endocrinologist who drained the cyst about a half dozen more times and then gradually it shrank and disappeared once I got on the meds. I went back annually, they took blood and renewed my prescription. No big deal. My dosage didn't change for about 14 years. About 5 years ago my endocrinologist packed up and moved south, so I just see my regular doc for 6 mo blood work and exams. My dosage changed two years ago. I went from 75 mcg to 50 mcg. I was surprised. Generally though, I had no other symptoms and have had no problems since the diagnosis and starting the meds. I have since switched to the generic Levothyroxin and no problems there either.
> 
> Good luck Ginny, though I think you'll be fine. Thyroid problems are quite common. 80% of women have a thyroid issue.





Hashimoto's Thyroid is actually the cause of hypo-thyroid in most people. Its an auto-immune disorder where your body doesn't recognize the thyroid, so it sends antibodies to attack it. Over time, if you don't treat your condition, your own antibodies kill your thyroid, piece by piece. What can happen (and what I think happened to me, recently), is that when a big chunk of your thyroid finally dies off, it releases all of the thyroid hormone stored in that part of the gland, which can give you hyper-thyroid symptoms for a while, and even cause "thyroid attacks" which are often mistaken for panic or heart attacks. Your heart starts racing, you might feel some pain in your neck, feel faint, etc...or your thyroid might try to "fight back" against your own antibodies, pumping too much thyroid into your body, leaving you with hyper-thyroid symptoms...like high blood pressure, losing weight, heart palps, night sweats, and a host of other problems that crop up when your metabolism works too hard. It can seriously stress out your other organs too, because when your metabolism moves faster, all of your cells move faster. Eventually most hyper-thyroid people poop out their thyroid, leaving them hypo-thyroid. When you have hashimoto's, however, you can flip-flop between being hyper and hypo thyroid for years before your thyroid finally calls it quits. Interestingly enough, people who are diagnosed as bipolar are often actually just dealing with hashimoto's...mood swings from being depressed, drowsy, sad...to suddenly having tons of energy, being antsy/agitated, hyper, and needing less sleep.


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 26, 2008)

By the way, those websites are:

www.stopthethyroidmadness.com

and the forum I've been posting on is 

www.realthyroidhelp.com. There are some REALLY knowledgeable people on there and I think anyone who has any kind of a thyroid issue should check out both sites, even if you feel okay. Its always important to be educated and these are by far the two best sites I've found so far.


----------



## electra99 (Sep 26, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know it's weird to be excited over a diagnosis I'll be dealing with for the rest of my life - but I really am.



I had the exact same reaction a few months ago when I was diagnosed. It took awhile, but I am starting to feel better and for the first time in my memorable life I actually feel awake when I get up in the morning.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, I promised to keep you updated, Vicks, so here we go. 

It's been four months almost. I STILL am not feeling any better. But - from what I read on the internet, dosage is usually based on weight, and I'm on the lowest dosage there is, I think? (50 mcg) I haven't seen any difference whatsoever in how I feel. The only difference is that I have lost about 15 pounds - 10 in the first month. So..it's obviously doing something.

I've surprised myself with how good I've been about remembering it and not forgetting and eating something before I do - in four months, I've forgotten it entirely only once, and forgotten and eaten something first in the morning and then had to take it later only once. I guess I'm just really motivated to see what I can do.

My doc told me to call and set something up for her to draw my bloodwork again after three months. I started calling her two weeks ago, and she STILL hasn't called me back to schedule an appointment! Grrrrr. I don't know WHAT the heck is going on, as she signed something my Physical Therapist sent her for something else immediately and sent it back. 

I'm tempted just to find a good endo in the area and take myself straight there at this point. I mean, seriously - this is ridiculous. I hope something didn't happen to my doc.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 18, 2009)

Electra, Knicky, how are you guys doing?


----------



## electra99 (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear you are not feeling better yet, BigBeautiful. 

I have had mixed results. After a few months at the lowest dose (50 mcg), my blood work was showing that I was in the normal range. Some of symptoms cleared up (wicked muscle cramps, high cholesterol and the chronic extreme fatigue) but my energy was still pretty low so my doctored uped my dose of Synthroid to 75 mcg. I was on that for a few months and was was still not feeling any better. My blood work last month showed that my thyroid hormone levels were way up again, so now I am on 100 mcg and am due for more blood work and probably another boost in meds this week. The process is taking a long time ( I was diagnosed 7 months ago). 

I am also considering going to a endocrinologist. Some of the people that I have meet with the condition recommended going to the endocrinologist instead of sticking with my GP. Also from reading some of the stuff on the Stop the Thyroid Madness website, it seems that some of your other hormones can be out of whack as a result of treatment and my doctor has not done a full work-up which has me worried.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 18, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, I promised to keep you updated, Vicks, so here we go.
> 
> It's been four months almost. I STILL am not feeling any better. But - from what I read on the internet, dosage is usually based on weight, and I'm on the lowest dosage there is, I think? (50 mcg) I haven't seen any difference whatsoever in how I feel. The only difference is that I have lost about 15 pounds - 10 in the first month. So..it's obviously doing something.



Thanks for the update. I'm sorry you're not feeling better, though.  Seems like it should be working by now, but it can take awhile to reach the right dose for you. It took them a year (a YEAR!) to get mine titrated up to the right level for me. I'm finally now feeling better. OTOH, you did lose some weight so it's doing "something". You may need a dose adjustment. And yes, I've heard it's loosely based on weight. Mine is higher than my weight, likely because I don't absorb everything at 100%. OTOH, my sister in law also takes a dose far more than her weight; it seems like in her case she's somehow resistant to the thyroid hormone. 



> I've surprised myself with how good I've been about remembering it and not forgetting and eating something before I do - in four months, I've forgotten it entirely only once, and forgotten and eaten something first in the morning and then had to take it later only once. I guess I'm just really motivated to see what I can do.



It's amazing how, once you make something a daily habit, it just becomes second nature. I think I've forgotten once. All it takes is for me to remember how craptastic I felt in order to motivate me. And now it's really no big deal, although since my dose involves taking two pills that's a bit of a hassle.



> My doc told me to call and set something up for her to draw my bloodwork again after three months. I started calling her two weeks ago, and she STILL hasn't called me back to schedule an appointment! Grrrrr. I don't know WHAT the heck is going on, as she signed something my Physical Therapist sent her for something else immediately and sent it back.



Weird. Keep calling, and make sure you let them know that you've called "x" times and need a call back.



> I'm tempted just to find a good endo in the area and take myself straight there at this point. I mean, seriously - this is ridiculous. I hope something didn't happen to my doc.



Well, even if you go to an endo (which I think is a good idea), you'll need your records sent there so you at least have to get that much from the office. But it wouldn't hurt to start searching out endo's to take care of you. It's possible you have other issues going on, and they can better diagnose and treat such things if they exist.

Take care, and I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you so much, Vickie. 

Yeah, in my messages, I tell them I've called five times in the last two weeks, and all I need is my bloodwork done so we can see how my thyroid levels are doing - and...nada. I've NEVER had this happen before with them, though they're slow - they're not THAT slow. 

Yeah - that's my thought, too - get the endo to find out what else I may be missing.  

I'll keep you updated - thanks for replying!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 24, 2009)

Synthroid helps for people with Thyroid issues just helping


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a fasting blood test tomorrow to test my thyroid levels, but my doc didn't tell me if I'm supposed to still take my thyroid med in the morning when I get up or not. Wanted to call her, but of course didn't think of this til after hours. What's the usual procedure? Are you supposed to skip the thyroid med in the morning, or take it as usual? Thanks!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 27, 2009)

Okay, I took them. Thanks, Jes. 

I got a hold of my lab results - thought maybe someone might have some insight. 

TSH 5.371 uIU/ml (Limits [doc says this mean this is normal range]: .45-4.5
Thyroxine (T4) 13.9 ug/dL (Limits: 4.5-12)
T3 Uptake 20 % (Limits: 24-39)
Free Thyroxine Index 2.8 (only normal result) (Limits: 1.2-4.9)

Also, my glucose is very slightly elevated at 108 mg/dL (Limits: 65-99) - Anyone know what this means? I may move this to a PCOS thread if no one does. Doc doesn't seem worried about it at all.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 27, 2009)

HMMMMM - I just noticed on the lab results it says "Fasting: N." I WAS fasting! I imagine that would affect what "normal" is on those ranges, yes?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, your TSH is a little elevated (or a lot, depending on who you talk to) so that means that you _may_ still be a little hypothyroid. Some docs treat people at TSH's that are lower than yours who are symptomatic, and some don't; it just depends. TSH is the hormone secreted by the pituitary gland. It tells the thyroid gland how much thyroid hormone to make in response to blood levels of thyroid. Also, your glucose being over 100 _could_ mean that you're in a pre-diabetic state, and they may want to look into more testing. It just depends on how conservative your doctor is in terms of jumping on things like this early.

Sorry I'm so vague, but really it'll be up to your doc to decide. Let us know what they say, okay?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry, I should have been more clear - those levels are not lab levels from TODAY, they're from my original tests three months ago - they're the ones that my doctor diagnosed me based on. So those levels are without any thyroid medication in my system, obviously.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh, okay. Hey, they're not so bad. I had levels like those even with thyroid medicine, while they were ratcheting up my dose.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Vickie!  :wubu:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey BBM - I have 2 questions. Do you tend to have a body temp that runs lower that normal?? If you take your temp first thing in the morning is it under 98.6??

There is a thyroid syndrome called "Wilson's Syndrome" that could be something you could look into. 

http://www.wilsonssyndrome.com/


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks, Jes.  I was hoping you'd weigh in.  My mom says my temperature has always been low in the mornings - I just took it right now, and it's 97.3 (just got up about 10 minutes ago).

ETA: It's going to be hard to schedule anything around my cycle - I definitely do not have anything close to regular ones.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh, also... I was the tallest person in my class in fifth grade - and then I never had another growth spurt. I'm the same height I was in 5th grade. I wonder...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 28, 2009)

PLEASE do not apologize for the length of that - what an abundance of great information!  Thanks, Jes.  Rep coming your way.  

I hope I can see my endo soon - sounds like I have a lot to look into!


----------



## mybluice (Feb 7, 2009)

I've had thyroid issues for years. When I lived WA state my doctor did all the tests, but also listened to me about how I felt too. It took a long time to get me at the right dose and I felt wonderful. Then I moved back to KS and my family doctor (whom I had gone to even as a child) refused to go by what another doctor said and wouldn't refill my thyroid medicine without doing his own tests. He took me off the meds for 30 days (I gained 40 pounds) and then did his test (not nearly as thorough as my previous doctor) and then said I only needed a low dosage. I felt like shit...needless to say he passed away about 2 months later and I was stuck without a doctor until my insurance changed over and I was able to find a new provider. She did the same thing to me and I was still miserable. When I was looking for a workout place the lady asked me if I had thyroid problems and I said I did, however my doctor didn't have me on a high dose. They recommended a physician to me who specialized in thyroid issues. Of course my insurance doesn't cover him and my family physician won't refer me (so my insurance would cover), so I saved up my money and went to him. OH MY GOD! he is awesome...he ran the test that looks at TSH, T4, T3 and he actually listened to me...to how I felt and said there is no way I can be making it on the level of synthroid my doctor had me on. I have been going to him for 1 1/2 years now. He requires me to have a new test every 3 months to see how I am doing...my last one was last month and it looks like he has me finally on the right dosage. 
I guess what I'm trying to say is it requires persistence on your part to make your doctor hear you..you know how you really feel...and if they don't find someone who will...your health and well being are worth it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 27, 2009)

I was just RXed Prilosec for reflux - I know we can't take like, Tums, with our thyroid meds - what about Prilosec? Is this the same thing? 

Thanks.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 27, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I was just RXed Prilosec for reflux - I know we can't take like, Tums, with our thyroid meds - what about Prilosec? Is this the same thing?
> 
> Thanks.



I would think so. You should space out the meds four hours apart.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 27, 2009)

Now the question is how the hell am I going to do that. LOL

I now have thyroid meds that have to be taken on an empty stomach, 1 hour before or 2 hours after food. I have Prilosec that has to be taken four hours apart from the thyroid meds, AND I have another new med (Lomotil, for IBS - sorry, TMI) and I have no idea if that interacts with my thyroid meds too or not. ARGH.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jun 28, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Hey BBM - I have 2 questions. Do you tend to have a body temp that runs lower that normal?? If you take your temp first thing in the morning is it under 98.6??
> 
> There is a thyroid syndrome called "Wilson's Syndrome" that could be something you could look into.
> 
> http://www.wilsonssyndrome.com/



I am wondering if I could have this..I run a very low body temp..Under 97 no matter what time of day..It's like 96.6 to 96.8..None of the Drs I have seen have ever commented on it being so low..Plus the last 2 test I have had done came back normal..

I just saw where it says more common in women then men and people whose ancestors have survived famine..Guess I'll be asking the Dr. my next appointment about this..Thanks Sandie


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 28, 2009)

BBM, Prilosec isn't the same thing as an antacid. Antacids coat the stomach to reduce stomach acid instantly, whereas Prilosec tells the cells in your stomach that make acid cut it out for awhile. But to answer your question, I'm not sure if you can take it with thyroid meds, not because of the acid thing but because they usually don't recommend you take replacement thyroid hormone with anything. You should call a pharmacist and ask about this. 

Sorry I can't be more helpful but pharmacists are experts on figuring out the best way to take meds. If you were my patient, I'd call our pharmacist to see what I should give you, and when.


----------



## knottyknicky (Jun 28, 2009)

What kind of thyroid meds are you on? I'm not sure if it works with synthetic thyroid hormone, but if you're using the natural stuff (like armour/westhroid, etc) you can simply dissolve the tablets under your tongue, between your cheek, or chew them and let the hormone be absorbed through your mouth rather than your stomach...then you don't have to worry about spacing, meals, etc.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 28, 2009)

No, I'm on synthetic, Knicky, thanks.  

Thanks, Vick. I'll call the pharmacist.


----------



## Brenda (Jun 28, 2009)

I have been showing signs of low thyroid since my teens and only three years ago was diagnosed. Now I have nodules on my thyroid and need to have a biopsy done. I have not seen much improvement in symptoms and I am trying to get an rx for natural thyroid as I have heard this works better in many cases.

Brenda


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 28, 2009)

I am with Vickie, i dont think the thyroid meds should be a problem with stomach stuff, as a guess, the ones they dont want you to take it with is the magnesium or calcium supplements...

i work nights so i have the most awful time trying to get the meds taken at the same time every day, which is supposed to be helpful

dont take it with vitamins either...

i also take iodine supplements (kelp) which has helped me, cause i use very little salt and of course, that is where our iodine comes from too...just a thought...


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Oct 20, 2009)

I had my annual/physical last week and got a call this afternoon from my doctor. It appears I too have a hypothyroid. She asked me if I have had any of the symptoms (she asked about constipation or being tired) and I couldn't think about all of the other ones. 

Once I got off the phone I pulled up the info from Mayo Clinic and found myself nodding my head....over, and over and over again. I had chalked up feeling tired and lethargic to the change in weather, the extremely dry skin also to the weather, my breaking hair to the need of a hair cut, sore muscles to being fat, not losing any weight (in fact gaining 15 lbs in the last 2 months) to being lazy, etc. Well....it's clicking. 

I'm a little overwhelmed and have lots of questions for my doctor that I didn't know or think to ask before hanging up the phone. She told me that something ( she didn't say what "it" was) should be under 5 and I am at 6.27. After looking online it seems like it is T4? Not sure. Like I said...I have lots of questions. She told me that I can either retest in 6 weeks or start medication at 50 mg. I can't say that I am terribly excited at the thought of taking a medication for the rest of my life but if it will help - then I must. 

So - BBM - did you end up seeing an endocronologist? 

Thanks! 

Melissa


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 20, 2009)

Nope, I'm a slacker and never went.  

Maybe after my sick leave renews in January.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 20, 2009)

If you get the generic meds at Walmart, it is $4. per month. You take it first thing every morning and in a few weeks you will notice an improvement. Do NOT skip blood tests so that they can tweak your dosage. I have been on meds for many years and stupidly stopped them for awhile. HUGE difference. I keep mine by my bed and take them before I am even fully awake. 

Definitely discuss with your doctor, but I wouldn't not take them, for a bad reason.


----------



## knottyknicky (Oct 21, 2009)

For those of you considering going to an Endocrinologist for your thyroid stuff, consider this: Most endo's are more experienced in diabetes management than most other hormonal issues. For me to find a doctor who really knew what was up regarding thyroid stuff, I had to find one who was more of a natural doctor but also one who messes with other hormones and had a thorough understanding of their relationships, as it pertains to anti-aging medicine. I'm 26 so I'm not quite worried about anti-aging at this point in my life, but by far, my 'anti-aging doc' seems to know more about thyroid stuff than any of my other doctors/endos. Even my gynecologist/womens health specialist, who I ADORE, didn't know much about thyroid stuff, but was fine with me being on natural thyroid and liked the doctor I see because he's a former ER doctor, not just some quack trying to make money off the 'natural healing' hype thats buzzing around. This is the key...a lot of time, doctors who use natural medicines can kind of be quacky, just don't let that ruin it for the good doctors out there who use whats *best*, not just what will sell them books or tickets to seminars, etc. Do your homework...its your health, its worth it.


----------



## knottyknicky (Oct 21, 2009)

Also, someone was mentioning their TSH was around 6 and 'should' be around 5...wrong. I exhibit serious hypo symptoms when my TSH is anywhere close to 4...'normal' by lab standards, but high for me. My doctor (and many others who specialize in thyroid) like to see hypo patients TSH at 1 or below. If you have hashimotos, which you likely do, complete thyroid suppression should be the goal. Since hashi's makes your thyroid 'flare', the theory is that if you supress it completely (by providing your body with the hormone yourself), it will just rest...giving it time to heal or at least keeping it from wreaking havoc on your body with wildly fluctuating TSH levels.


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 21, 2009)

I've been on the thyroid medicine for several years. It has made a huge difference. I could feel the increased energy fairly quickly. I started referring to the pill as my magic energy pill.

My medcine was adjusted three times. It seems to have stabilized now.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Oct 24, 2009)

knottyknicky said:


> Also, someone was mentioning their TSH was around 6 and 'should' be around 5...wrong. I exhibit serious hypo symptoms when my TSH is anywhere close to 4...'normal' by lab standards, but high for me. My doctor (and many others who specialize in thyroid) like to see hypo patients TSH at 1 or below. If you have hashimotos, which you likely do, complete thyroid suppression should be the goal. Since hashi's makes your thyroid 'flare', the theory is that if you supress it completely (by providing your body with the hormone yourself), it will just rest...giving it time to heal or at least keeping it from wreaking havoc on your body with wildly fluctuating TSH levels.



Thank you for your thoughts. It sounds like you have really taken the time to learn all about this. I'm still new to the idea and trying to learn. I hate the thought of just popping a pill everyday but not understanding all about it. 

I am the one that said the TSH should be under 5. That is what was communicated to me by my doctor when she called me. WHen I wrote my post here I had not found a chart with the ranges yet or understood the tests. Currently, my TSH level is 6.27. My clinic has online charts with all of my past test results, etc. I looked online and it appears the last time my thyroid levels were tested was in 2007. At that time I was a 2. That seems significant to me. 

My doctor still doesn't appear to think my level is too off. I have to educate myself and start paying attention to my body as I continue taking this medicine to figure out what is right for me. One thing I did learn is that people will experience differences at the same level. So, while my TSH may be great for me at 3, it may be way too high for someone else. So, it's a learning lesson, that's for sure.


----------

